# Wooo! First Professional Game Touch



## Superman (15 Apr 2008)

Bradford Bulls vs Hull Kingston Rovers on Saturday

The U18's game I'm touch judge. First opportunity to impress.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Excellent, thats brill news


----------



## ulster exile (15 Apr 2008)

Congrats - hope you quickly go on to bigger and better things!


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2008)

Congratulations Superman.


----------



## Superman (20 Apr 2008)

A few selected photos from yesterday, god it was tiring....


----------



## JamesC (20 Apr 2008)

Well done. Great game rugby. Used to play when I was younger but now just a spectator for my son who plays for the Dartfordians.

The owners of the cars in your last photo are brave as I wouldn't park that close!!

James


----------



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

Nice ones Matey   My wife has just started playing rugby, I've been to a few games and run touch, but I dare say I was rubbish at it!   I also feel like jumping in and playing as well, its well exciting sometimes!

Sam


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

First video of me (I'm on far side touch for the first few clips)...

 8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP06I73B ... re=related


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2008)

Congratulations  more of a football fan myself but I do like a good game or rugby, did enjoy the last world cup 
Specially when Portugal made it there hehehe only amateur country to make it so it was good for our sport.


----------

